# What Rifle?



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey just wanted to get a few tips on what rifle to choose for coyote hunting.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I use a 22-250 with 60 grain vmax bullets. Shoot good and flat with plenty of knock down for the dogs.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

22-250 seems to be the favorite with 223 as second choice. I have read of incidents of the 204 being too light, 243 works also. I assume that you were referring to the caliber or are you asking for models of rifles?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think that most varmint calibers would work fairly well, as long as you use them within their limits.

My top choices would be:
.22-250
.243 Win
.220 Swift
.204 Ruger
.223 Rem
.222 Rem (ah, the ol triple deuce)

Rifle suggestions are a whole other ball game...
If you are a terrible shot or want quick follow-ups, buy an AR-15
If you want accuracy without a semi-auto feature, buy a Savage, Remington 700, or similar bolt guns
If you want to be cool like Al Hansen, buy a Cooper Phoenix in .204 Ruger

You dont need to spend an arm and a leg on a predator rifle, but if you can spend the extra money, buy something you really like. If I had the coinage right now, I would buy this as my next varmint gun: (but then I'd have to be an insanely good shot like Mikevanwilder) http://hendershots.net/gunRoomDetail.aspx?id=3205


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I think that most varmint calibers would work fairly well, as long as you use them within their limits.
> 
> My top choices would be:
> .22-250
> ...


You are a funny guy Bax. :lol: But you give excellent advice. Is it a dual purpose rifle or strictly yotes ? Holy crap, I just looked at your link. I did'nt pay even close to that. :shock:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I would suggest the 22-250 or 223 for most people because they allow for alot of error. I shoot the 204 only because I started on a 243 and got a few dogs under my belt with it, now I shoot the 204 and boy I tell you what since switching to the 40gr Berger have yet to lose a dog. I even took a dog out to 400 yards. 
The calibers Bax mentioned are the best, I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. Just make sure with what ever gun you get you pratice alot with it, Because coyotes don't always present the best shots and if they do you have to be quick to get the shot off.
Speaking of a new gun I'm think about getting me a new varmint gun.
I was thinking one of these two in 22-250

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/finder/
http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... rmint.aspx


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

All the calibers listed are good. I use an AR in 223 and a bolt action 204.



Huge29 said:


> 22-250 seems to be the favorite with 223 as second choice. I have read of incidents of the 204 being too light, 243 works also. I assume that you were referring to the caliber or are you asking for models of rifles?


The biggest problem with the 204 is when people use the 32 gr Vmax. They tend to splash rather than penetrate before coming apart. I use the 35 gr berger and have not had a problem. You do need to pay more attention to bullet placement with the 204 although bullet placement is critical with any round. Coyote are tough.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I would suggest the 22-250 or 223 for most people because they allow for alot of error. I shoot the 204 only because I started on a 243 and got a few dogs under my belt with it, now I shoot the 204 and boy I tell you what since switching to the 40gr Berger have yet to lose a dog. I even took a dog out to 400 yards.
> The calibers Bax mentioned are the best, I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. Just make sure with what ever gun you get you pratice alot with it, Because coyotes don't always present the best shots and if they do you have to be quick to get the shot off.
> Speaking of a new gun I'm think about getting me a new varmint gun.
> I was thinking one of these two in 22-250
> ...


The links don't show which rifle in the Savage and the caliber in the Rem. Inquiring minds want to know. :mrgreen:

Hey Reb. Good to see your still around killin stuff.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I am a big fan of the 22-250, i shoot the rem 700 bull barrell and even with factory loads i've been really deadly, but when i started bench loading it was a whole new ball game, i got an AR-15 target match competition, thought i would love it but it's not been the glourious gun i thought it would be, maybe if i camo it it'll stick more...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/finder/
> http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... rmint.aspx


If you end up getting that SPS, I cant wait to see that thing camo dipped. That thing would be awesome to have dipped and decked out for a predator rifle.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Either gun I get would be a 22-250, the Savage would be the model 12 fv or fcv. My 204 is a 12 fvs and I love it the accuracy is actually scary good!
Bax*, did you see my cousins gun in those pics? That is the same Remington he got dipped in Kings Desert. He had a lighter base coat put on and I think it looks better that way then the dark base coat.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I actually didnt think to look too close. I was so focused on those fine dogs that you took that the rifle became just part of the background. Which means it is doing its job! It really looks good Mike. You guys made a good choice doing that.

I stole your pic just so that everyone could see what you are talking about (just in case they didnt read your AWESOME post) viewtopic.php?f=57&t=29299


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Hey Reb. Good to see your still around killin stuff.


I have been hanging around. Just not posting much. I went out last Saturday killing them and am heading out again tomorrow. It is that time of year. How you been doing?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Doing very well. Went up to Wyoming this morning and had a good shoot on the P-dogs before the snow flies. Not a lot of dogs but enough to have some fun. What a great day. Perfect temps and NO WIND !!!!!!!!


----------

